# More On The Bayer/Monsanto Round-Up Verdict.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/bayer-seeks-to-wipe-out-roundup-verdict-as-new-trials-multiply/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

They musta looked long and hard for that pic they used.......guess there's a lot of folks across the pond wanting to sue as well. 
I've been hearing the ads on the radio "have you or someone you know been diagnosed with cancer after using the product Roundup? A jury has just awarded 289 million $ to a plaintiff........yada, yada, yada ". I despise most attorneys....especially those types. Remember when doctors and lawyers didn't advertise...I liked it better that way.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> I've been hearing the ads on the radio "have you or someone you know been diagnosed with cancer after using the product Roundup? A jury has just awarded 289 million $ to a plaintiff........yada, yada, yada ". I despise most attorneys....especially those types. Remember when doctors and lawyers didn't advertise...I liked it better that way.


Was watching an old movie ("Walking Tall") on some obsure channel over the weekend, while it was raining. There was a commercial from some law firm, with the same message. Good old trolling for 'victims'. Had a big statement about the 'World Health' something or other, has found RU as a 'probable' cause, call now because YOU maybe *ENTITLED*.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Buford Pusser, loved that flick.....we need more like him.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

This article regarding RU in breakfast cereals was in yesterday's Detroit Free Press, it will have even more attorney's lining up I would think. But then again, I suppose you would need to be able to read first. 

Larry


----------

